# The new chaos list



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I have finally seen the new (tempory) chaos list and am quite amused i know its not the finished article and is just a get you by list but its funny to see gw actually making an army list, however tempory, so much weaker than any of its newer pet projects. For those who have not seen it its an attempt to force chaos players to field big blocks of infantry by making warriors 2 points cheaper and removing the mark of chaos undivided so they now are 3 times more likely to run away because of fleeing hounds. they also lose the ability to field fliers other than in the character area and the cheap marauder cavalry are less appealing as they are a special choice competing with chaos knights. The best thing is chaos has always been a small elite army that you never had to worry that much about tactics as every thing was just so hard now its like a dwarf army with out the good stuff. but then the army lists in the white dwarf have always been crap. chaos dwarfs and the get you by beasts of chaos as examples. On a downside the list is still open to abuse you can expect to see a lot of chariots and knights plus hellcannons for a few months


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

And no Chaos demons (other than Spawn of Chaos).


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It is perthetic


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its just a ploy though. all these chaos players crying into their army lists and having to actually use tactics instead of just cramming a list full of cheese and then in six months it will be completely different and just as bad as every other new list out.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

yeh i think they will bring something new out because with every release i can think of in the last 3 - 4 years every updated army has got at least 1 new unit, however that get - you - buy is pretty shite


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm just going to keep using the Army Book until the new one comes out. If people complain, I'll sign them up for spam email.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

To be fair i think son of horus has it right there, why not use the old list just dont mix in daemonic units, its not hard to ignore those entrys in the list. Evidently games workshop design team think we are all simple.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

In all honesty, what do you really expect from a temporary list? After all, they're hardly going to make it _stronger_ than the upcoming Army book in november, or the crying from chaos players as their army is reduced in power would punch a hole through time...
Given that they simply can't fit in all the rules and special stuff that the actual army book'll have, its kinda inevitable that the temporary list will be weaker, surely?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I never really expect anything from games workshop and no i would'nt be suprised if the new book makes the vampire counts look like a weak alternative. what surprises me is the total change of focus in general despite the name on the book chaos has never been a horde army therefore was a slightly cheaper army option when added to the fact that most of the army was stupidly hard and rarely ran away to then put the focus on masses of troops but removing their mark of chaos undivided so they are more likely to run. and how many chaos armies ever had to worry about a shooting phase? with the hell cannon(a model that won't come cheap) and the higher (more expensive) body count who's to say after the chaos players have shelled out to make there armies work to this list it wont change again


----------



## Xrishadowchaser (Jan 5, 2008)

I really don't think the list is that bad. Sure some things are over priced, shields, great weapons, ect... But it's really just a temp list until the book comes out. I've been playing Chaos for about 11 years and this list really isnt that bad. I mean did all you guys on here expect to have a full assortment of magical items. I sure didnt. All the pissing and moaning Ive been reading here lately really had me worried. But after seeing the list I wasnt too dissapointed. What other army list has 5 str 5 tough heroes? The Daemonic mounts are nice too. Chariots 2 for 1 special choice good, cheaper Chaos warriors, Frenzy actually being Frenzy again. That is great. Sure the Daemon Prince is overpriced and cant have any magical items. The Rare choices arent that great. The hellcannon seems pretty cool. I was hoping to see some option for Dragon Ogres(since I just got some ) but ohh well. All in All its truly not that bad and will do us Chaos players just fine until the book comes out. Thats just MHO.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, it's actually persuaded me to try to put a list together, so... it takes all sorts, eh? :wink:

:chaotic cyclops:


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I dislike the lack of specialist Spell lists.
I diislike not having demons.
I dislike losing the +1 power dice for the Mark of Tzeentch.

I like Tzeentch having champions who are not sorcerers.
I kinda like the +6 Ward save for Mark of Tzeentch.
I like sorcerers of Tzeentch having access to all 8 WH spell lists.

I'm still in two minds, but I think it's a slight thumbs up from me (at the moment).


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

The only thing i thought was really lacking (as a temporary list) was the magic item list, the trouble being with the one god only items, for one tzeentch armies have more choice than the others but more than this an undivided army suffers badly. Also has anyone noticed the points for various common magic items has dropped for some races as per the kind they are most likely to have but the chaos list full whack!


----------

